# John is from London



## Konstantinos

1) גיון מלונדון
2) גיון הוא לונדוני

What is correct?


----------



## ystab

In (1) I would add a copula: ג'ון הוא מלונדון, because I'm not sure that it is gramatically correct.
(2) means "John is a Londonian", which basically is the same thing.


----------



## arielipi

ystab said:


> In (1) I would add a copula: ג'ון הוא מלונדון, because I'm not sure that it is gramatically correct.
> (2) means "John is a Londonian", which basically is the same thing.


(1) is not a must, i cant remember the name of this use but its only a helper.
(2) is not the same, i am currently a londonian but i am from manchester.


----------



## Konstantinos

I understand. So הוא can be and personal pronoun and copula? As personal pronoun I know it means he. But as copula?

arielipi it is different the current residence than the origin?


----------



## arielipi

Konstantinos said:


> I understand. So הוא can be and personal pronoun and copula? As personal pronoun I know it means he. But as copula?


its a copula as a person pronoun, if it was a female youd say ג'ואנה היא מלונדון.
as with everything in hebrew, sex accordance must remain intact.


----------



## Konstantinos

So, I have to use the person pronoun, even though I know that the name corresponds to male or female? For example, John, I know it is a male name.


----------



## arielipi

Konstantinos said:


> So, I have to use the person pronoun, even though I know that the name corresponds to male or female? For example, John, I know it is a male name.


you dont have to use, if you want to use it then it needs to correspond with the sex.
theres a difference between current residence and origin.


----------



## Konstantinos

Summarizing:
John is from London - גיון מלונדון His origin is the city London.
John is a Londonian - גיון הוא לונדוני His current residence is in London.

Right? 

And מ maybe means "from"? For example I know that Madrid is מדריד, so to say that "Maria is from Madrid", I say: מריה ממדריד

Right?


----------



## Drink

I felt I should add that the correct term in English is "Londoner" not "Londonian".



Konstantinos said:


> And מ maybe means "from"? For example I know that Madrid is מדריד, so to say that "Maria is from Madrid", I say: מריה ממדריד
> 
> Right?



Yes, that's right.


----------



## arbelyoni

Konstantinos said:


> Summarizing:
> John is from London - גיון מלונדון His origin is the city London.
> John is a Londonian - גיון הוא לונדוני His current residence is in London.
> 
> Right?
> ...


John is from London - ג'ון מלונדון
 John is a Londonian - ג'ון לונדוני

1) In both sentences you may add the copula הוא, but it's not obligatory and doesn't change the meaning (Hebrew allows sentences with no verbs at all).
2) Note spelling of ג'ון. It is an apostrophe after ג (which makes it a J sound that doesn't exist in the Hebrew alphabet).
3) לונדוני is a person from London (Londoner), so the sentences basically mean the same thing.


> And מ maybe means "from"? For example I know that Madrid is מדריד, so to say that "Maria is from Madrid", I say: מריה ממדריד
> 
> Right?


Absolutely right.


----------



## Konstantinos

I just saw that it is an apostrophe ' and not the letter י. Thank you.

So, many letters in the begin of words correspond to prepositions:

-ו and (אני ואתה - me and you)
-מ from (מריה ממדריד - Maria is from Madrid)
-ב in (ברלין נמצאת בגרמניה - Berlin is located in Germany)

Have I understood correct? If so, please explain to me the preposition -ה:

Capital cities: ערי בירה or ערי הבירה?


----------



## Drink

Konstantinos said:


> I just saw that it is an apostrophe ' and not the letter י. Thank you.
> 
> So, many letters in the begin of words correspond to prepositions:
> 
> -ו and (אני ואתה - me and you)
> -מ from (מריה ממדריד - Maria is from Madrid)
> -ב in (ברלין נמצאת בגרמניה - Berlin is located in Germany)
> 
> Have I understood correct? If so, please explain to me the preposition -ה:
> 
> Capital cities: ערי בירה or ערי הבירה?



Yes, there are several prepositions that are just one letter and thus attach to the following word (ב, ל, כ, מ, I think that's all of them).
"ו" and "ה" are similar but they are not prepositions. "ו" is the conjunction "and", and "ה" is the definite article "the".
Thus, "ערי בירה" is "capital cities", while "ערי *ה*בירה" is "*the* capital cities".


----------



## Konstantinos

Wooow thank you Drink...


----------

